# Ajuda: Projecto de Estação meteorológica em escola



## ruival (13 Jul 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia malta, 

a minha mulher é professora numa escola (zona de benfica, Lisboa - escola 2ºe 3º ciclo) e teve esta ideia de propor à escola a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica para alunos e professores explorarem em várias disciplinas, por exemplo:

Matemática: interpretação de gráficos (gerados pela estação meteo), cálculos e estatísticas (médias, desvios padrão etc)
Fisica/quimica: aprendizagem, estudo/observação de fenómenos atmosféricos (vento, pressao atmosférica,etc)
TIC/informática: disponibilização de dados online, integração da estação na rede wunderweather, comunicações,etc
Comunidade: tentar uma ligação com as juntas de freguesia (por exemplo: incluir os dados da estacao no site da junta),  ligação com outros meteorologistas amadores e quem sabe com os organismos governamenteais (ipma).


Para já não passa de uma ideia e estamos a tentar perceber quais os principais desafios e beneficios para a escola e comunidade de um projecto deste tipo, precisamos de perceber se é fazível para elaborarmos uma proposta/projecto a apresenta na escola e recorro ao vosso conhecimento para nos dar umas dicas.


Conhecem alguma escola que já tenha feito um projecto deste género ?
quais os principais desafios e como solucionar (por exemplo: como escolher a estacao mais indicada ? como instalar a manter ? )
Quais os beneficios ? para cada uma das disciplinas, em que aspecto uma estação meteo contribui para adquirir/melhorar/potenciar os conhecimentos e matérias lectivas ? como motivar os alunos ? e para a comunidade (não esquecendo a comunidade cientifica)


Fico á espera das vossas dicas !

abraço

Rui Madaleno


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2020 às 11:22)

ruival disse:


> Bom dia malta,
> 
> a minha mulher é professora numa escola (zona de benfica, Lisboa - escola 2ºe 3º ciclo) e teve esta ideia de propor à escola a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica para alunos e professores explorarem em várias disciplinas, por exemplo:
> 
> ...



Parece-me uma excelente iniciativa! 

Já existem outras escolas/universidades com estações meteorológicas. Quanto à estação mais fiável sugiro (passando a publicidade) uma da marca Davis, há vários modelos mas todas de grande qualidade quanto à fiabilidade (quando bem instaladas) e durabilidade, o problema é que são caras.

Mas vou deixar espaço para outros membros comentarem e sugerirem, eu estou longe de ser um especialista em estações meteorológicas!


----------



## ruival (13 Jul 2020 às 11:27)

MSantos disse:


> Parece-me uma excelente iniciativa!
> 
> Já existem outras escolas/universidades com estações meteorológicas. Quanto à estação mais fiável sugiro (passando a publicidade) uma da marca Davis, há vários modelos mas todas de grande qualidade quanto à fiabilidade (quando bem instaladas) e durabilidade, o problema é que são caras.
> 
> Mas vou deixar espaço para outros membros comentarem e sugerirem, eu estou longe de ser um especialista em estações meteorológicas!



Obrigado pela tua resposta MSantos. Consegues dizer-me que escolas já estão com este tipo de projectos ? será que há por aí uma lista ?


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2020 às 11:38)

ruival disse:


> Obrigado pela tua resposta MSantos. Consegues dizer-me que escolas já estão com este tipo de projectos ? será que há por aí uma lista ?



Aqui vão algumas:

Escola Superior Agrária de Brangança: http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php
Escola Secundária de Cinfães: https://eseccinfaes.pt/projetos-clubes/estacao-meteorologica
Escola Alemã de Lisboa: https://dslissabon.com/a-escola/estacao-meteorologica/?lang=pt-pt

Mas creio que há bastantes mais!


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

Isto é o que se faz em França:
https://www.infoclimat.fr/pedagogie/
https://www.infoclimat.fr/pedagogie/ressources_pedagogiques.php
Pode imaginar, por exemplo, um intercâmbio como parte de cursos de línguas.

Se pesquisar na WU, deparar-se-á com outras escolas em Portugal.
A mesma opinião: DAVIS VP2 (durável e acima de tudo reparável).
O meu tempo hoje está a esgotar-se.
Desculpe pelo meu português, eu sou belga


----------



## ruival (13 Jul 2020 às 12:58)

@Toby , obrigado pela tua mensagem!  A ideia de um intercâmbio de informação meteo integrado no curso de linguas é excelente !


----------



## ruival (13 Jul 2020 às 16:01)

Uma das questões que se levanta neste projecto é o suporte/apoio que podemos ter da comunidade ou entidades oficiais para ajudar a montar o projecto.

Não vou falar da aquisição da estação pois isso é assunto para orçamento e outras confusões e não quero ir por aí ....

Uma dificuldade que certamente encontraremos é a instalação da estação. Qual é o melhor local para instalar, de modo que as leituras sejam precisas e que não fique "á mão de semear" (para pessoas menos bem intencionadas). 

Como se faz para nos certificarmos que a instalação está correcta ? há algum guia de boas práticas oficial ? será que o próprio IPMA (ou outra entidade) estaria disposto a auxiliar ?

cumprimentos

Rui Madaleno


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

ruival disse:


> Uma das questões que se levanta neste projecto é o suporte/apoio que podemos ter da comunidade ou entidades oficiais para ajudar a montar o projecto.
> 
> Não vou falar da aquisição da estação pois isso é assunto para orçamento e outras confusões e não quero ir por aí ....
> 
> ...



se @ecobcg  aparecer, ele pode responder-lhe em bom português.
mas para mim, primeiro tem de ter a certeza do seu orçamento financeiro: um VP2 + boa instalação + registador de dados é +/- 1500 euros!


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 16:46)

Boas tardes @ruival. Acho de louvar se a tua mulher com a tua ajuda conseguirem levar este projecto em frente.
Nem de propósito, o @Toby falou aqui do nosso colega @ecobcg  eu também tinha pensado exactamente o mesmo que será uma pessoa que vos poderá ajudar, ele tem experiência com a camara municipal de Lagoa e tem uma estação meteorológica de referência, mas tudo o que envolva o ministério de educação já é uma carga de trabalhos (estilo os 12 trabalhos de Hércules), espero que haja alguém aqui no forum que te possa aconselhar melhor.

_P.S. A minha mulher também é professora._


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 17:11)

Boa tarde

A *Escola EBS D.Martinho Vaz de Castelo Branco *na Póvoa de Santa Iria instalou recentemente (uns meses talvez) uma estação completa e que tenho monitorizado na vizinhança em relação aos dados registados, funcionando muito bem. Contactem-nos para saber como fizeram.


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Antes de mais, excelente iniciativa, é sempre de louvar novas estações e logo num projecto destes. Recomendo vivamente a instalação da mesma, o estudo e tudo o que estará relacionado com a instalação da estação levará a uma sensibilização dos alunos muito importante nos dias que correm.

Na minha opinião estes projectos são muito importantes seja em que idade for, para que os nossos jovens estejam mais preocupados com as questões ambientais e com outros tipos de questões que possam surgir da instalação/operação da estação.

Existe um projecto que conheci e gosto muito de seguir que é o Geopalavras , neste projecto tem feito imensas actividades relacionadas com uma estação meteorológica, as coisas tem corrido tão bem que está pensada uma possível rede de estações na zona da Lixa, outra das disciplinas em que podem usar as estações meteorológicas é a Geografia!

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## ruival (14 Jul 2020 às 12:32)

Viva malta, desde já obrigado por todas as vossas contribuições.

Como diz o @Thomar o primeiro grande "obstáculo" será o orçamento e o segundo mostrar aos decisores (não sei se é o conselho pedagógico/directivo/blablalba) que esta iniciativa traz valor, aumenta a forma como os alunos assimilam e aplicam as matérias leccionadas e pode potencialmente motivar os alunos para explorar contéudos que não constem dos livros.

Vou tentar entrar em contacto com as escolas que têm projectos com estações a funcionar para perceber como eles fundamentaram a aquisição e os moldes em que o projecto funciona.

Se tiverem mais ideias ou sugestões ... venham elas ..


----------



## ruival (22 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Ora bem, preciso da vossa ajuda (mais uma vez )

para este tipo de utilização, que estação escolher ? que carateristicas devo ter em conta ?

uma pequena lista:


DAVIS VP2 
Oregon Scientific - que modelo ?
Marca genérica/branca ()

obrigado pelas dicas.

Rui Madaleno


----------



## Thomar (22 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

ruival disse:


> Ora bem, preciso da vossa ajuda (mais uma vez )
> 
> para este tipo de utilização, que estação escolher ? que carateristicas devo ter em conta ?
> 
> ...



Gostava de te ajudar melhor mas não consigo, mas de qualquer forma deixo-te algumas dicas.
Não sou o mais indicado para te aconselha*r, mas a marca Davis é conhecida pela sua fiabilidade/qualidade/preço numa faixa de utilizador amador, 
mais aproximada do profissional de quem quer ter os dados mais fiáveis possíveis, a uma estação meteo profissional, *
mas para isso terá que haver um investimento sério entre os 1000 e os 1300 euros.
Outras soluções serão mais acessíveis monetariamente mas poderão não ter o mesmo grau de precisão/fiabilidade da Davis.
Os factores a ter em conta serão sempre a fiabilidade dos registos e o orçamento disponível.
Outras soluções deixo aqui ao critério/experiência dos nossos colegas do forum.


----------



## Toby (23 Jul 2020 às 13:49)

ruival disse:


> Ora bem, preciso da vossa ajuda (mais uma vez )
> 
> para este tipo de utilização, que estação escolher ? que carateristicas devo ter em conta ?
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

É uma opinião pessoal, penso que estás a trabalhar ao contrário.
Primeira pergunta a fazer : Existe algum lugar na escola onde se possa obter uma instalação compatível com a WMO/OMM?
A segunda questão é: que orçamento é possível?
Terceira questão: utilização local ou partilha de dados?
Montar um Davis VP2 num local que não permite medições correctas (altura de construção para vento, árvore/parede para chuva, ...) não faz muito sentido.


----------



## ruival (24 Jul 2020 às 11:55)

@Toby obrigado pela tua resposta.

Fiquei com uma dúvida: 

no terceiro ponto , e se interpretei correctamente, referes que devemos definir se a estação será utilizada apenas internamente na escola ou se os dados serão partilhados, por exemplo,  para sites que agregam estações meteorologicas (como o weather wundergound). 
Na nossa visão do projecto gostariamos que os dados fossem partilhados pois isso permite aos alunos terem contacto com outras ferramentas, os tais sites de agregação de dados meteorologicos, e vai permiter que os alunos de TIC estejam mais envolvidos (por exemplo na configuração e manutenção desta comunicação de dados).

A nível de equipamentos e instalação, para conseguirmos partilhar dados o que devemos ter em conta ?

Obrigado

Rui Madaleno


----------

